# L4150 starter will not engage



## JOHN J SCHULZ (Oct 28, 2018)

I have replaced the battery and starter. I only hear a moaning and clicking sound coming from the engine when I try to engage the starter. Thank you


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Remove starter and bench test it. If that works, see if you can engine over with a bar on flywheel. Make sure tractor is out of gear and switch is off or battery disconnected.


----------



## JOHN J SCHULZ (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks, I give it a try.


----------

